# My First Graveyard Columns



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

I then painted the whole thing with Valspar textured stone paint "Manhattan Mist".








I then built a top. I decided not to permanently affix the top. Since my light would be sticking up about 1 1/2 to 2 feet....I didn't want to have a problem with storage or damaging the light. So I made the top out of 1/2 inch plywood. I then attached a light and wired it down through the plywood. I attached a replacement cord. I have attached a power strip to the inside of the column so that I can just plug everything in. Almost forgot. I wanted to have a skull on the front with LED eyes and "blood" coming out of his mouth like a fountain. So, in the front, I cut out a spot for a basin to catch the blood. It is merely a plastic potato chip serving bowl I bought at Party City. I covered in monster mud and on the inside of the bowl, I sprayed a new product...its a spray rubber sealant. I got it at Home Depot....Lowes doesnt carry it. It sprays on just like spray paint and is great for gutters and, now, plastic chip bowls turned into basins. I spray painted that with the textured paint as well. 
I then took an oval piece of wood and attached it to the front. I cut a foam skull in half the face half to the board. I drilled out holes for eyes and for the mouth. I wired up some LEDs and put them in the eyes. For the skull fountain, I bought a water pump made by Resun. It is designed for fish aquariums. The pump is submersible so I just sit it down in the basin. I then took some clear plastic tubing and ran it up through the skull and down to its mouth.
















The only problem with the pump is that I installed it with the hose pointed out and the water shot over the basin and onto my garage floor. I simply angled the hose down so that the "blood" hits the lower jaw and cascades over the sides. It ended up being a much better effect.

Im going to uplight it with green flood lights. Will attach more photos....in October.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your columns look great!

Nice work!


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

Those came out nice. And good tut. I like the textured color and the fountains. Isn't that textured paint expensive? How many cans did it take.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

cool looking an nice job


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Those skulls with the light-up eyes and spewing out blood are gonna be awesome! Would love to see them in action. Great work!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Those look great! Like the skulls a lot


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

They look great, i cant wait to make mine this year....


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

paulcav151 said:


> Those came out nice. And good tut. I like the textured color and the fountains. Isn't that textured paint expensive? How many cans did it take.



You are correct....the textured paint is expensive compared to other paints. It runs about $8-$9 a can. I used a lot. I probably went through 10-12 cans. The paint looks great. It really gives the stone look. However, it is frustrating to use. I found that on a few of the cans....probably 4 or 5....the paint would clog or not work correctly. On those cans, I wasn't able to use the whole can. That meant of course more cans and more $. The other problem is that this paint does not coat evenly very well. If you paint it heavier in one area than another, it doesn't blend well and you can definitely see the streaks. Therefore, you have to put on more coats......thus, more cans and more $.

For a small project, this paint is great. I don't think I would use it on a project this big again....though when I see the finished look....Im tempted!


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

"GRAY DRYLOK".... best look, best results... very easy to use....


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice work totally awesome!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Great job, they came out beautifully!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I guess its safe to say that the wind won't blow them over!


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

Nepboard said:


> Well, I guess its safe to say that the wind won't blow them over!


LOL No....wind wont budge em. They are a bit heavy.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job! Very original and realistic. I'd also like to see a video of the whole thing in action. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

mystic manor said:


> Great job! Very original and realistic. I'd also like to see a video of the whole thing in action. Thanks for sharing.


Ill post some more pics soon and a video of everything working. I haven't had everything hooked up at the same time yet.


----------



## TheTeenHaunter (Apr 28, 2012)

Very cool like the added skulls.


----------

